# CW9 and +P+ ammo



## vernpriest

Just curious if anyone out there has shot any +P+ out of their Kahr. I have a Kahr CW9 and the manual and the company say limit it to +P, but the gun magazine reviews posted on their website says the reviewers tested it +P+. I currently shoot Gold Dot 124gr. +P for defensive purposes which I feel is a very good load. They do print a little lower than 115gr. FMJ but they seem to have excellent ballistics and performance history, but I have also heard good things about the Ranger 127gr. +P+ and was considering trying them.


----------



## JHP

Certainly better safe than sorry. But my guess is that the barrel will handle the chamber preasures generated by +P+ ammo, however, the additional strain on other components of the weapon, slide, frame rails etc, may be what Kahr is concerned with. I am not an expert but I have heard this from a couple of manufacturers when asked about the safety of +P+ ammo. Still, there are some excellent 9mm rounds out there in +P. You may wana take a look at http://www.chuckhawks.com/ammo_by_anonymous.htm
It is on Chuck Hawks' page but not written by him. Pretty good stuff. I would read the entire article but you can scroll down to the section on 9mm.


----------



## vernpriest

Kahr actually told me that they have had feedback from owners using +P+ with no problem but from a liability standpoint they will only recommend +P. This leads me to believe that it is probably safe for limited defensive use and practice but they do not want to be responsible for broken guns. I don't know if any manufacturer readily advocates the use of +P+ in their guns. Thanks for the reply!


----------

